# UK Cube Association



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today, I'm pleased to announce the formation of the UK Cube Association (UKCA)!

This is a project that has been thought through over the last few months and is now coming to fruition. The intention of this National Organisation is to provide a central information and financial hub for all UK Cubers. The project has received verbal support from a number of people including WCA and Seventowns, although has only discussed at any length by a few people. No formal organisation structure has been decided yet, but so you're aware of who's behind this at the moment, myself (Daniel Sheppard) and Joey Gouly have undertaken the majority of the work thus far.

Below is a brief run-down of some of the features that will most likely be available in the future. The time has come for you all to contribute to this by showing general support, raising concerns or suggesting ideas.

Home page: Latest headlines/articles, random widgets including an email subscription box, which will ensure you don't miss any important news for things such as new competition announcements.

Competitions: Every UK competition will be strongly encouraged to use the UKCA website to host their information. Each competition will have their own sub pages of 'Events', 'Registration', 'Accommodation' and so forth.

Links: A page with links to other useful sites.

Cuber Map: Similar to that seen on CubingUSA. There will be a map of the United Kingdom, and you can add a pin where you are located. This lets people know which cubers are near you!

Multimedia: Embedded videos and links to image albums from competitions (this may end up in the competition sub-pages).

Guides/FAQs: Generally aimed towards new cubers and people who haven't competed before but will contain vital information!

Records/Rankings/Stats: UK related statistics from the official WCA website.

About: Small section of info about UKCA and the team behind it.

A forum has been dismissed for now as we feel the Speedsolving forum provides all we need. A shop has also been dismissed for the moment as nobody has the time nor knowledge to even start thinking about whether this would be useful or economically viable.

On the financial side, a bank account will be set up in the very near future. A central account will provide the backbone to the ongoing development of the UK cubing scene without having to rely on Seventowns for everything we do.
No rules have been set in stone yet, but a number are being considered including:
1. Competitions having to run some/all finances through the association. Profits/losses could be (partially) absorbed.
2. A system similar to the USA where £1 or similar would have to be donated to the UKCA for each competitor.

Please make reasoned arguments for/against these and any other ideas you might have for finances.


We also need a logo, so get designing Maybe a cube with UKCA or just UK somehow incorporated into it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2012)

woo


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool stuff. Will be interesting to see how the UK community grows


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 27, 2012)

cool  could Ireland be included ? 

Its a great idea! I often wondered why there was no cubingUSA type thing for Europe.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 27, 2012)

I encourage this fruitfully.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> cool  does the map of uk include northern ireland ?



Is Northern Ireland part of the UK? If so, you can figure this one out!


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been waiting for someone this up. A couple of things I'd like to add:
- A forum that discusses competitions in more detail. If registration is through the website, then people would look there for the forum instead of here.
- The donation is a nice idea. Maybe a £1/year membership cost would be nice - affordable, but would also bring in the necessary funds. It may need to be more to start off with.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 27, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Is Northern Ireland part of the UK? If so, you can figure this one out!


I know, I realised the stupidity of my question


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 27, 2012)

This sounds like a great a idea.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I've been waiting for someone this up. A couple of things I'd like to add:
> - A forum that discusses competitions in more detail. If registration is through the website, then people would look there for the forum instead of here.



The thing with this is, all information for the competition will be provided on the webpage, any extra information that would be required are very niche things usually. We have a very good forum here at speedsolving so it would not be necessary. It is a lot of extra upkeep which is in no way useful. We post the competition thread on speedsolving as well and if anything about it needs to be discussed, it can be done on this forum on the specific competition thread.



ThomasJE said:


> - The donation is a nice idea. Maybe a £1/year membership cost would be nice - affordable, but would also bring in the necessary funds. It may need to be more to start off with.



I personally don't like the idea of a membership fee. I think it would perhaps discourage newer cubers from joining the community and therefore attending competitions. If we follow what CubingUSA does and have participants make a minimum £1 donation for each competition towards the UKCA, we will probably take in more money than a membership fee, it is also much easier to do it this way as well. £1 is also a very little amount, it is just a small part of a coffee or a snack you can go without for once. But with this donation it also potentially allows cheaper registration fees or better venues for future competitions. This is obviously a minimum donation and if someone wanted to donate more to help the UK community then then by all means are allowed to.


----------



## AlexByard (Aug 27, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention: We need a logo, so get designing  Maybe a cube with UKCA or just UK somehow incorporated into it?


----------



## applemobile (Aug 27, 2012)

This is relevant to my interests http://ukca.org.uk/


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I forgot to mention: We need a logo, so get designing  Maybe a cube with UKCA or just UK somehow incorporated into it?



I'm up for it. Any sort of theme or anything to follow?

I'd also be willing to make a web template for this


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome idea Dan and great to see an initiative to unite our band of awesome solvers. Big thumbs up from me 

If you need any assistance in any way moving forward it would be a pleasure to help.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 27, 2012)

Good work - I guess you have your hosting and CMS in hand already as I've heard nothing from you guys in ages about ukcubemasters.com (not complaining there BTW!)


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> A system similar to the USA where £1 or similar would have to be donated to the UKCA for each competitor.



For the record, the $1 we collect at competitions does not go to CubingUSA, it goes to the WCA to pay for server costs/etc.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kian said:


> For the record, the $1 we collect at competitions does not go to CubingUSA, it goes to the WCA to pay for server costs/etc.


Thanks I didn't realise that. For some reason I was under the impression that it was mainly to help towards the cost of US Nats.


----------



## Cubic (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice idea. I wold be interested, but my times are SOOOOOO s l o w that I really don't feel like a speed solver!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 28, 2012)

sounds great, I cube in the UK and would love a site like this


----------



## stoic (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice idea. Good to see the community developing.


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 28, 2012)

I was worried from the title that there could be a split from WCA, but this sounds good. As soon as you've got the site up, I'll contribute (despite the fact I'll probably never get to go to a comp).


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

I think a national organisation is definitely a good step towards developing our sport, I like all the features proposed for the website and I think dismissing having a forum and/or shop is a good call especially for the start of things. My only concerns are financial ones.

I think that maintaining a good relationship with seventowns by letting them in on what we do is important, as they can help out an awful lot when it comes to finance and lending equipment etc. Instead of having them fund the uk open and whatever else they do in a typical year, could they fund the UKCA as a whole, and then you could use their finance for a variety of events/competitions over the year?

What other finance could you get? Maybe support from government, sport England, etc. is available and worth pursuing.

I also think that the first rule mentioned is a pretty bold one, what would competitions finances running through the UKCA entail? It kinda feels like red tape to organizing a competition. I think that maybe the rule could be restated to say something along the lines of: if you want help with funding, equipment and getting a WCA delegate (from UKCA & seventowns) for your competition, then you have to run some/all of your finances through the UKCA and allow a compulsory £1 donation per competitor to be taken. I think maybe you could have staircase criteria such as

Allow compulsory donations => UKCA will provide a WCA delegate
Run some of your finances through UKCA => UKCA will lend equipment out
Run all of your finances through UKCA => UKCA will absorb any losses

Inkeeping with that, I think the UKCA should have a team of delegates, maybe 3, so competitions can be held more frequently and ran more smoothly.

Would be cool if we saw more societies too, and then they could be on the map 

I think there are loads more cool things something like the UKCA could do too. Things like the depaul UK maths/cubing festival. For example.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm just going to discuss some of these points made. I have been in on some of the discussion about this, so I'm not just speculating.



CubeRoots said:


> I think a national organisation is definitely a good step towards developing our sport, I like all the features proposed for the website and I think dismissing having a forum and/or shop is a good call especially for the start of things. My only concerns are financial ones.



I agree here. I think that the main point of the UKCA would just be to centralise organisation and announcement of competitions, so that it is easier for people to go to them, register for them and have them run smoothly.



CubeRoots said:


> I think that maintaining a good relationship with seventowns by letting them in on what we do is important, as they can help out an awful lot when it comes to finance and lending equipment etc. Instead of having them fund the uk open and whatever else they do in a typical year, could they fund the UKCA as a whole, and then you could use their finance for a variety of events/competitions over the year?



I'm not so sure about this though. I think if anything that UKCA should move away from 7towns a bit more, just so that we don't become reliant on them as much, because if they decide to stop helping with competitions, things could get a bit messy for a while. Also. I think they would prefer to sponsor UKO only, because it is mainly for the publicity of the brand that they sponsor it anyway (afaik, not so sure on that last bit)



CubeRoots said:


> What other finance could you get? Maybe support from government, sport England, etc. is available and worth pursuing.



I doubt that the government/organisations would give us finance, just because the cubing community in the UK is much smaller than some other sports/activities which also aren't sponsored at all (e.g. chess)



CubeRoots said:


> I also think that the first rule mentioned is a pretty bold one, what would competitions finances running through the UKCA entail? It kinda feels like red tape to organizing a competition. I think that maybe the rule could be restated to say something along the lines of: if you want help with funding, equipment and getting a WCA delegate (from UKCA & seventowns) for your competition, then you have to run some/all of your finances through the UKCA and allow a compulsory £1 donation per competitor to be taken. I think maybe you could have staircase criteria such as
> 
> Allow compulsory donations => UKCA will provide a WCA delegate
> Run some of your finances through UKCA => UKCA will lend equipment out
> Run all of your finances through UKCA => UKCA will absorb any losses



If the finances of competitions are run through the UKCA, they can be managed in a way which helps to lower costs for everyone. It does seem like a bit of a 'red tape' scenario, but I think that it also makes is a bit easier to organize competitions, because you can handle everything better with someone keeping an eye on everything. Also, I think that the compulsory donation should just be included in the registration fee, otherwise it seems a bit obfuscated from the actual competition. Also, I didn't think that the UKCA would be sending delegates, but more of a hub of information, and a place to get help for competitions. As for absorbing any losses, that could become troublesome if the loss margin becomes overly high (e.g. expensive venue in an obscure place would proboably lose quite a bit).



CubeRoots said:


> Inkeeping with that, I think the UKCA should have a team of delegates, maybe 3, so competitions can be held more frequently and ran more smoothly.



The UKCA has no power to appoint delegates, and because of the size of the UK community, I doubt that any new delegates will be considered in the near future by the WCA. But we never know though.



CubeRoots said:


> Would be cool if we saw more societies too, and then they could be on the map



Yeah, this could be good, because then it a society organizes a competition it would be pretty easy to see where it is, and it would be easy for people to meetup with/join societies and do some cubing with other people.



CubeRoots said:


> I think there are loads more cool things something like the UKCA could do too. Things like the depaul UK maths/cubing festival. For example.



Again, yes it would be cool, but probably not feasible in the near future, maybe after the community has expanded a bit and we have a bit more financial freedom.


I will just say that all of this post is my own ideas/opinions and may not reflect what is actually happening/going to happen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cubic said:


> Nice idea. I wold be interested, but my times are SOOOOOO s l o w that I really don't feel like a speed solver!



Not really...


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm just going to discuss some of these points made. I have been in on some of the discussion about this, so I'm not just speculating.



You make some good points. The thing about 7towns though... I think it is important to be independent and self-reliant financially like you said, but there is no reason this cannot be achieved whilst still receiving their help and support. the more funding the UKCA can recieve the better, even if we don't need it at a certain point in time you could just let them fund the uk open and stuff like that and save the UKCA's money for the future.

You are right about it being easier to organize competitions too having finances through UKCA, but I still think it should be optional. Say for example if my society wanted to organize a small competition (not the uk open) using our own equipment. We would want to use it as a fundraiser and take a small registration fee of £3 or so from maybe 40 competitors, and put it towards the society... I think this kind of activity should be permitted.

I guess the delegates thing is out of our control too, oh well


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2012)

You realise you can host a competition without the support of the UKCA..


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> You are right about it being easier to organize competitions too having finances through UKCA, but I still think it should be optional.



it is



CubeRoots said:


> Say for example if my society wanted to organize a small competition (not the uk open) using our own equipment. We would want to use it as a fundraiser and take a small registration fee of £3 or so from maybe 40 competitors, and put it towards the society... I think this kind of activity should be permitted.



it is


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> it is



Okay well that's good! I have no objections if this is the case. Just got the wrong impression from the way the rule was written


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 28, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> You are right about it being easier to organize competitions too having finances through UKCA, but I still think it should be optional. Say for example if my society wanted to organize a small competition (not the uk open) using our own equipment. We would want to use it as a fundraiser and take a small registration fee of £3 or so from maybe 40 competitors, and put it towards the society... I think this kind of activity should be permitted.



I think you are focussing too much on the financial side of things. The main aim with the UKCA as mentioned before is a hub of information for the UK cubing community. The financial side of things is just a benefit that comes with all of this. Ideally we would have all competitions held in the UK organised through the website so people can find venues, events, schedules etc. If you wanted to host a competition for the society's benefit without using UKCA finance you could do that with no problem.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Just got the wrong impression from the way the rule was written



what rule?


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

joey said:


> You realise you can host a competition without the support of the UKCA..





Mollerz said:


> I think you are focussing too much on the financial side of things. The main aim with the UKCA as mentioned before is a hub of information for the UK cubing community. The financial side of things is just a benefit that comes with all of this. Ideally we would have all competitions held in the UK organised through the website so people can find venues, events, schedules etc. If you wanted to host a competition for the society's benefit without using UKCA finance you could do that with no problem.



I think you're right, i've misunderstood a few things about the whole idea



Kirjava said:


> what rule?



just the bit in the OP that Daniel did, I thought it was kinda saying you couldn't organise a competition without having your finances running through UKCA. Just misinterpretted what was written. I understand now.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry; I will read through the full thread later. I just wanted to show my interest in the idea


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your detailed input Laurence.
I know other people have responded to this and probably with similar points too but I can't be bothered to trawl through them all multi-quoting the entire thread. I've just put my comments in *bold*



CubeRoots said:


> I think a national organisation is definitely a good step towards developing our sport, I like all the features proposed for the website and I think dismissing having a forum and/or shop is a good call especially for the start of things. My only concerns are financial ones.
> 
> I think that maintaining a good relationship with seventowns by letting them in on what we do is important, as they can help out an awful lot when it comes to finance and lending equipment etc. Instead of having them fund the uk open and whatever else they do in a typical year, could they fund the UKCA as a whole, and then you could use their finance for a variety of events/competitions over the year? *We will certainly be maintaining a good relationship with Seventowns. Due to reasons I will not go into, they will only fund the UK Open. We want to carry on like we are, but also ensure that UK cubing doesn't crash and burn should that relationship be severed at any point (I'm sure you've all seen reasons why that could happen)*
> 
> ...


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 28, 2012)

Who will be managing and updating the website with competition information and such? Will it be automated or manual?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Who will be managing and updating the website with competition information and such? Will it be automated or manual?



It would be impossible to automate. There will be a few people who will run the website and be in charge of updating all necessary information on there.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

"Sketch" of a possible logo:







Or with text off the flag





Obviously I can change things about it, but it's just a simple change from the current SS logo (with text added)


----------



## Cubic (Sep 3, 2012)

I like them both, but a drop shadow for the 'United Kingdom' would help it look less flat.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> ~snip~



I think this is a really good idea but I think a few elements of this logo look rather tacky. I think that using two different text styles in one logo is always bad, one looks like wordart. 
The other thing is the perspective you've used. I think this logo, but square on, and with the full 'UK Cube Association', or simply 'UKCA' across the middle band would be a good candidate for the logo. nice to see someone actually doing one though good job

edit: on second look the perspective is good


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I think this is a really good idea but I think a few elements of this logo look rather tacky. I think that using two different text styles in one logo is always bad, one looks like wordart.
> The other thing is the perspective you've used. I think this logo, but square on, and with the full 'UK Cube Association', or simply 'UKCA' across the middle band would be a good candidate for the logo. nice to see someone actually doing one though good job
> 
> edit: on second look the perspective is good



The perspective is perfect. It was computer generated
One thing I was thinking is was to have UK vertically on the middle strip (U on top, K on bottom) and have Cube Association on through the middle as it already is.

I'll play around with different options, then just a post a link to the directory


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> One thing I was thinking is was to have UK vertically on the middle strip (U on top, K on bottom) and have Cube Association on through the middle as it already is.



That was my thought as well.


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2012)

It's great to see the UK setting this up, and I'm looking forward to seeing it developed.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

5 Logo options (besides the 2 fail ones posted earlier; I doubt anyone likes those better)

http://ukcubeassociation.netai.net/logos/



Spoiler: Logos


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 5 Logo options (besides the 2 fail ones posted earlier; I doubt anyone likes those better)
> 
> http://ukcubeassociation.netai.net/logos/
> 
> ...



1 or 3.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 3, 2012)

I like 3 and 5.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 5 Logo options (besides the 2 fail ones posted earlier; I doubt anyone likes those better)
> 
> http://ukcubeassociation.netai.net/logos/
> 
> ...



3. Maybe make the blue slightly lighter too.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 5 Logo options (besides the 2 fail ones posted earlier; I doubt anyone likes those better)



i vote 3, but really I think we could have a way better more professional logo. simple like the WCA one. no perspective no cubies involved. maybe a square union jack with UK across the horizontal and CA down the Vertical


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2012)

Honestly out of those 5, I vote for none of them. I think they;re too big and clunky. They look more like site banners than logos imho.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2012)

I personally don't like the style of them at all. We don't even need a banner.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 3, 2012)

the website is looking pretty nice so far


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Honestly out of those 5, I vote for none of them. I think they;re too big and clunky. They look more like site banners than logos imho.



They could be scaled down easily.



Mollerz said:


> I personally don't like the style of them at all. We don't even need a banner.



Daniel said that we needed a logo (not necessarily a banner, but as said above it could be scaled down



CubeRoots said:


> the website is looking pretty nice so far



I've actually done nothing more than install a template and change the logo


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 3, 2012)

2, 3 or 4


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Daniel said that we needed a logo (not necessarily a banner, but as said above it could be scaled down



A logo is not a banner. And you completely ignored the fact that I said I don't like it as it is. It is very ugly. Just being honest.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> *A logo is not a banner.* And you completely ignored the fact that I said I don't like it as it is. It is very ugly. Just being honest.



Bold: Did you even read my post 

Any other ideas besides what I've already posted? I can do graphics that aren't computer generated, it's just that I had that script from the speedsolving logo

Side note: Feel free to be completely honest about it, if it sucks, tell me (as others already have). I've just been generating large pictures so they are in greater detail, but they will be scaled down later


----------



## Ollie (Sep 3, 2012)

Just an idea:



Yes, I did just type "UK association logo" into Google. But logos need to be simplistic and memorable and the block/cube idea with that particular logo might be a good starting point for a better cubing logo.

I.e. in the example above perhaps swap UPA with CA and change the colours of the blocks to use authentic Rubik's cube colours. It obviously would need to be completely redesigned to avoid copyright issues etc etc


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Bold: Did you even read my post
> 
> Any other ideas besides what I've already posted? I can do graphics that aren't computer generated, it's just that I had that script from the speedsolving logo
> 
> Side note: Feel free to be completely honest about it, if it sucks, tell me (as others already have). I've just been generating large pictures so they are in greater detail, but they will be scaled down later



A logo is square and something small. WCA logo for example is 100x100, which is probably what we would be looking for as well. Yes I am aware you said it can be scaled down, but it is ugly, and it is still a banner. I personally believe that incorporating the UK flag looks extremely tacky and unprofessional and others have also agreed with me. We just want something very simple.

We do currently have a website in development so that is not needed at all. We are tuning it at the moment and making sure it has all the necessities. If we need anything other than a logo we will ask for it.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Just an idea:
> 
> View attachment 2327
> 
> ...



Something like this?







Mollerz said:


> A logo is square and something small. WCA logo for example is 100x100, which is probably what we would be looking for as well. Yes I am aware you said it can be scaled down, but it is ugly, and it is still a banner. I personally believe that incorporating the UK flag looks extremely tacky and unprofessional and others have also agreed with me. We just want something very simple.
> 
> We do currently have a website in development so that is not needed at all. We are tuning it at the moment and making sure it has all the necessities. If we need anything other than a logo we will ask for it.



I was looking more towards having something British in the logo, like the flag or an outline of the UK. Of course, it's not even going to represent me, so I really have no say in it 

Would you be interested in something like what is in this post?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one looks much better, much more professional, but again that's because it is taken from probably a professional company. Like I said before, I think the UK flag in the logo looks extremely tacky, but that doesn't mean they cannot be subtly added to add colour to the logo. I don't actually like that logo, being honest again. Ollie was just putting forth the idea that we need simplicity or minimalism and was showing a good example of that.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Something like this?



Not bad!  Yes, something like that. Maybe the cubes could contain colours from the blue-red-white orientation for a Union Flag sort of feel.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree generally with the way things are going now logo-wise. Something small and fairly simple and obviously incorporating red blue and white. theZcuber thanks for your efforts they can be considered should we need a banner for the site.


----------



## Escher (Sep 3, 2012)

The UK Masters '09 t-shirts had a pretty sweet logo on that ought to be used, I think Mikey Erskine designed it, though it's possibility a Charlie creation (I know she hand-printed the logos!).

Here is an example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/3723931013/in/set-72157621507700058/


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Escher said:


> The UK Masters '09 t-shirts had a pretty sweet logo on that ought to be used, I think Mikey Erskine designed it, though it's possibility a Charlie creation (I know she hand-printed the logos!).
> 
> Here is an example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/3723931013/in/set-72157621507700058/


Oh that is nice  I vote for something similar to that


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah that's cool. Maybe face the cube right instead? (I'm sure you know what I mean ) And colour it a little? What do people think about trying to recreate that? Or we could ask Michael/Charlie whether they have an electronic copy somewhere


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 3, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah that's cool. Maybe face the cube right instead? (I'm sure you know what I mean ) And colour it a little? What do people think about trying to recreate that? Or we could ask Michael/Charlie whether they have an electronic copy somewhere



very cool. stick UKCA where UK masters is and jobs a goodun.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just contacted Michael to see whether he has a copy of it


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 3, 2012)

For what it's worth I quite like my UK Masters '09 t-shirt, and I like the proposed idea of using something similar for the UKCA.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I just contacted Michael to see whether he has a copy of it



Assuming he doesn't have an electronic copy, I'll be willing to rebuild it off of the picture.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Please find below some 15 minute mock ups of what I think you are after. 

Let me know if I am on the right track, which one you like better and if you have some ideas to add to it!

Hope you like.

1.




2.




3.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

15...Minutes....
 You have some crazy image skills.

I think I prefer the first one out of those 3, could you possibly do one where the UKCA letters extend over the whole face, and maybe without the lines on that face? So that the one side just says 'UKCA'? (I think I explained that well? :/ )


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 15...Minutes....
> You have some crazy image skills.
> 
> I think I prefer the first one out of those 3, could you possibly do one where the UKCA letters extend over the whole face, and maybe without the lines on that face? So that the one side just says 'UKCA'? (I think I explained that well? :/ )



Haha! I think I know what you mean.. like have a plain solid face with UKCA on it? It could work.. but I think removing the cubie lines might mess up the flow a little.. I'd have to improvise a way to make it look natural and that will be difficult.. I can try if you like? But im not sure you'll like the end result lol. I think its a good idea to keep the cubies like on the UKM shirt.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Haha! I think I know what you mean.. like have a plain solid face with UKCA on it? It could work.. but I think removing the cubie lines might mess up the flow a little.. I'd have to improvise a way to make it look natural and that will be difficult.. I can try if you like? But im not sure you'll like the end result lol. I think its a good idea to keep the cubies like on the UKM shirt.



Yeah, I can understand how it would look weird, if you could give it a go all the same though? I think its worth exhausting all the options so we can make a good choice on a logo.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll give it to ya... it doesnt actually look that bad! With some proper work on it it would look OK.

4.





I think we should wait for a bit now and see what everyone else thinks too


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are really awesome, nice work! Is it possible you could also try 1 thing, just pretty directly copy the design from the Tshirt so it is just in black and white and not _actually_ a Rubik's Cube. And then instead of Uk masters use the logo below on that side?

http://i.imgur.com/Knt5V.png


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah that's cool. Maybe face the cube right instead? (I'm sure you know what I mean ) And colour it a little? What do people think about trying to recreate that? Or we could ask Michael/Charlie whether they have an electronic copy somewhere



I HEARD MY NAME?

This was done at my end, I'll have a hunt for an electronic copy when I get home and let you know.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

CharlieCooper said:


> I HEARD MY NAME?
> 
> This was done at my end, I'll have a hunt for an electronic copy when I get home and let you know.



Sweet! If you have an electronic copy of the t-shirt design then it will be real easy for me to edit it! Let me know.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

BillyRain said:


>



I like this one the most.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I like this one the most.



I do too, but I wish the two white stickers were red


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

My personal opinion is that we should go with number 4. The plain face with bigger letters makes it much clearer when the logo is used in a smaller size (paperwork/comp posters). Maybe the EST.2012 could go onto the red center sticker on the left hand side though?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> My personal opinion is that we should go with number 4. The plain face with bigger letters makes it much clearer when the logo is used in a smaller size (paperwork/comp posters). Maybe the EST.2012 could go onto the red center sticker on the left hand side though?



Maybe we don't need the 'est. 2012' bit on the logo at all? It seems a bit Un-necessary to me really, and it kind of distracts from the logo imo. I'm sure the matter will get some good discussion in IRC, so if you pop in at some point today, it might be being discussed.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Maybe we don't need the 'est. 2012' bit on the logo at all? It seems a bit Un-necessary to me really, and it kind of distracts from the logo imo. I'm sure the matter will get some good discussion in IRC, so if you pop in at some point today, it might be being discussed.



Cool whats the channel/server?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Cool whats the channel/server?



#rubik on "freenode.net". Its the one you can get on using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Billy Rain, they're really nice. I think if est. 2012 is a bit unnecessary but if other people like it then maybe it should be a little less prominent (back corner somewhere)

Charlie - thanks. Neither Michael nor Adam seem to have a copy.

I think I'd much prefer a full colour version because I think the UK colours need to have a presence. It's a matter of a bit of national pride to go with the association


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2012)

A new feature has been added. Thanks to Chris Wall for his help implementing the Cuber Map!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> A new feature has been added. Thanks to Chris Wall for his help implementing the Cuber Map!



Niccee, this will be really cool


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> A new feature has been added. Thanks to Chris Wall for his help implementing the Cuber Map!



Yay - I'm already on it!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm somehow already on the map. How exciting!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

A new page has been added. Say hello to the statistics page, which currently only has Sum of UK Ranks on it, but will soon have more interesting and fun things


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2012)

Daniel, etc. Do you want me to redirect ukcubemasters.com traffic to ukca.org ? The main traffic to ukcubemasters that is of interest (IMHO) is from the WCA event links which I'm guessing can be altered to go to some archived pages on ukca. There's not much on ukcubemasters really so once we've done some tidying up it can be shut down (thus saving me the domain registration and hosting fees!)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Daniel, etc. Do you want me to redirect ukcubemasters.com traffic to ukca.org ? The main traffic to ukcubemasters that is of interest (IMHO) is from the WCA event links which I'm guessing can be altered to go to some archived pages on ukca. There's not much on ukcubemasters really so once we've done some tidying up it can be shut down (thus saving me the domain registration and hosting fees!)


The main thing of interest to me is the large picture of Rapidash on the front page 
Yes I think your plan is a good one. I will consider putting links to past UK comps on UKCA


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The main thing of interest to me is the large picture of Rapidash on the front page



Naturally!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2012)

New page added: Upcoming Competitions
I'll try to keep this up to date as possible as thoughts emerge and plans are formed.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

I like this, looking good having future comps ideas.


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 11, 2012)

@Daniel: could you please update the statistics page please ?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> @Daniel: could you please update the statistics page please ?


Unfortunately the current WCA database export is pre-UKO so I can't update it yet. I will certainly do so when a new one becomes available


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2012)

Also, I added a forum to the facebook page. I've started one topic, which is travel to competitions abroad, which seems to be something that UK people want to talk about somewhere


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I've started one topic, which is travel to competitions abroad.



I'm reactivating my Facebook, because of this.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated: http://ukca.org/statistics/
I know some of you have been waiting a while for this, but I had to wait for a new WCA export to become available.

Also, UKCA is now a WCA-recognised National Organisation


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol @ Breandan's NR count.


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 22, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Unfortunately the current WCA database export is pre-UKO so I can't update it yet. I will certainly do so when a new one becomes available



thanks for updating it.
Im now 8th in the Sum of UK Single Ranks !
and 5th in the Sum of UK Average Ranks!

this has made me feel much better about my times, but i still have lots of improving to do.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Dan asked me to come up with a banner for the new UKCA website. I have come up with a few ideas and we have decided on one general design that matches the rest of the site. 

We are unsure of the logo placement on the left hand side. Which do you guys prefer? Do you have any other suggestions?

If you could give us some feedback that'd be awesome.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 26, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Dan asked me to come up with a banner for the new UKCA website. I have come up with a few ideas and we have decided on one general design that matches the rest of the site.
> 
> ...


I prefer the second one, with the first I catch myself tilting my head to get it square :/


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I definitely prefer the 2nd one. Looks very nice!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely the 2nd


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, the second is perfect.


----------

